# Making a Pipe Stand... but not sure how



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

I want to build a pipe stand, as I do not care for the design of the one I bought many years ago.

My question is; what tool would you use to create the scooped out area (where the bowl of the pipe sits) of a pipe stand? Alternately, how would you create this part of the project.

I'm not a carver, I have a few hand tools. I have mostly power tools, so I'm hoping this is not going to become a hand carving project.

All of the scoops in the pipe stand in the photo are smooth and seem to be identical to each other.

If by chance there are any pipe smokers here on LJ who have made a stand, please point me to your projects.

Thanks for your help.
Harold


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I assume something like this is used.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

that is what I was thinking too . . . . 
but ~ a 2" router bit in inexperienced hands is a very dangerous thing.
for $29, in not-so-hard wood in a drill press, it might just work. 
the workpiece must be clamped firmly to the table and adhere to all safety issues.
providing the 2" diameter divot will be acceptable for the project.









.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

If you have a roundover bit, you can also drill or plunge route a flat bottom hole just big enough for the router bit to fit in. Then use the cove bit to finish forming the divot. Of course that would require some kind of guide to be made to use with the router to ensure a true-round divot and consistent size of all the divots.

If you can get a core box bit the right diameter though, that's definitely the easier solution. Spoon carving tools are always an option too if you want to go the hand tool route.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I would consider template routing with a guide bushing and a core box bit.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

https://www.woodline.com/products/1-2-shank-core-box-roundnose-bits?variant=20843861831 :<))


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. Looks like the consensus is a router bit. Of course, as luck would have it, my router just got fried, but I could use my drill press.

To Bill the Diver…. love your signature line! I counted - still have ten!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Harold,

Billlthedriver is on to it, *dont* even try to use a router bit your drill press its too slow and more dangerous then the flip table!

There is a dedicated bit for the drill to do this they are made by INSTY.BITS and I think they are called Marble bits.

This should be of interest, tee hee


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Otherwise on a more serious note have a look at these

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Metric-Core-Box-Router-Bit/391957739154?hash=item5b42807692:m:mFGnfgfOsKpPME2QVEDTkpg


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Well that takes the fun out of starting my little project, Rob. I thought the drill press would have worked since I"m removing such a small amount of wood. Guess I better send my Bosch to the Router Hospital.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Harold - while digging through my tool drawers, I found two router bits
that I bought some time back - I have no idea WHY I bought them.
probably because they were only $5.00 each with free shipping from China LOL.
anyway, I put one in my drill press at medium speed, clamped a piece of Red Oak
firmly to the table, and at a slow depressing force, was able to make a very smooth
round bottom hole in the wood. no splintering or tearout.
I know that 1-1/2" dia is not big enough for your project, but, if you could find a bit
with a much shallower cut, it will work for your project in a drill press. (contrary to the Nay Sayers).
so - in my experimentation, I found it to be a viable option. 
of course, a bit with the profile and size that you need may be hard to find,
and if USA Made, it will not be cheap.
how many pipe stands do you want to make ?





































.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

John,
That is funny. I bout a set like that from Alibaba for the same reason and come to find out, they are made for CNC machines and won't fit in router cullet. I think 1-1/2" would be the correct size for a standard pipe.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

wow - I had no idea the CNC and router sizes were different !!
I just checked and luckily, these fit my routers.
something to consider when buying bits from a foreign source.
thanks !!


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

John, thanks for being the "test Lumber Jock." Glad to know it is indeed possible to run a router bit in a drill press. I know the speed is much slower on a drill press, but I can adjust the belt on the pulleys to speed it up a bit. As for the size I need, I'm not certain. I would think any sized divot in the wood would work just fine, as it only serves as a resting spot for the bowl of the pipe.

I plan to make just one stand for now. I have about 30 pipes in total. I smoke on the back porch - the semi man cave - and generally have 4 -6 pipes in my rotation at a time. So this little pipe stand will serve to hold my 4 - 6 pipes. Depending on how well this turns out, I hope to build a larger cabinet that I could actual have in the house to hold the other 20+ pipes, my "cellar" of tobaccos, and accessories.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Harold, if you can wait a couple of weeks, you can get a 2" bit off of E-Bay
for $10.50 with free shipping that should do a couple dozen racks before it gets dull.










and after you practice a bit in the same material you will be making your stands out of,
you can see that you can make one hole - then another 1/4" or so off each end and you
"should" have an elongated divot that would only need some light gouge work and sanding.
and I reiterate again, the workpiece must be clamped ROCK SOLID to prevent bit chattering.
sounds like an interesting project - hope you make a project post with it.

.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Skip to the end of this video and then go back and watch it if it interest you.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

John - thanks for the info. Are you selling some bits, or you have an inside at eBay. BTW - love your signature line.

Alaska - neat video. Thanks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

no - I am not selling any bits nor do I have any official connection with ebay.
I am just another ebay addict that just can't stop buying stuff I do not need LOL.
but - if you think the 1.5" bit will work for your project, I will send you one. 
(I have two and will probably never use them)
.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't know my friend what have you decided to do with this project. It's a pity you don't have a router table with a lift. that would be "easier" to go about this project. On a drill press is possible if you are very careful with it and take all safety measures.
My suggestion (my 2 cents) is to use a very soft wood for the base at least since you are going to do it on the drill press.
If I had to do it this way, I would have first get a forstner bit of a small diameter, drill to the depth I want and then change to the 2" router bit, this way it will allow less work to the bit (cutting just on the sides) and better cooling not to overhead it. Another option it will be to experiment with different sizes of forstner bits and drill down incrementally (creating smaller diameter steps) then smooth all of them with the router bit, just make sure your base is holding strong on the drill press… GOOD LUCK BUDDY

Here is what I mean in a graphic way, hoping this will help a bit


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

GREAT!!! idea, Stelios. I had not thought of Forstner bits. I'd like to have a nice router table, but with such a small shop; adding yet another item is a bit cramping.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

> GREAT!!! idea, Stelios. I had not thought of Forstner bits. I d like to have a nice router table, but with such a small shop; adding yet another item is a bit cramping.
> 
> - hjt


there are some great designs ideas out there for a mobile bench top router table buddy, check them out  !!!


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Look what arrived in the mail the other day.









LS buddy, John Smith sent me a gift.

Thank you so very much John, this was more then thoughtful. I was very surprised when I opened the box and saw all you sent me.

And since receiving this gift, I have contacted Bosch and sent my router off for repair. To my surprise they offer a nice service; for a set price they fix or replace the unit, cover shipping coming and going and give a new 12 month guarantee. I look forward to getting it back soon.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks again to all of you who read and helped me with this question. I have now posted the completed the project.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/390321


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

nice job Harold !!
be prepared to make more when your friends see yours !!

.

.


----------

